# Retained baby teeth..ugh !!



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

So when my Rico was neutered he was only about 5 months and the vet didn't want to pull any teeth as he was still young and he though that "nature" should take it's course, etc.

Now my dog has 8 canines..the four baby ones and the four adult ones. I brush every day and his dental health has been good. But now one the the baby canines is losing circulation and appears to be broken at the veery tip. New vet agreed that it needs to come out and would take the other "baby" canines as well. I don't want the extra teeth around...it could be a problem as he gets older.

Has anyone had teeth removed ? what can I expect ? How much did it cost $$ ?? The vet said that with the baby teeth they can usually break the ligament and pull it without much trouble, a few stiches.

Thanks


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi has had teeth out several times. Once when he was neutered at 6 months and then two other times. We didnt have any issues with having them removed at all. As for cost, that would be determined on your area and what your vet charges as they all charge differently.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Michelle..I am just wondering about the cost, because they could tell me anything and I'd pay it without question... I have no idea about such things. Around here it seems like they charge what they can get. I just have no clue what would be customary. There was a member here who had a laser spay and 4 teeth removed for $145 US. When I told this to someone They said you wouldn't get in the door for that around here--which seems to be true.

This new vet said that it wasn't a complicated procedure. I just need to check out things with my expert chi family here !


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Holly had to have a bunch of retained baby teeth removed when she was about 8 months old. No problems at all -- no stitches or anything. She was eating her kibble that same night. As for cost, I don't remember exactly, but the anesthesia was the main expense. I do remember that it was a per-tooth price, so if it's just the 4 canines, it won't be that much.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am not sure why they would say it was a complicated procedure? I might would get a 2nd opinion and would ask for them to use the new gas instead of anesthesia (cant think of the name right off the top of my head?) Also call around to the vets in your area and get quotes on what a tooth removal for a Chihuahua would be, Toy breeds are not as expensive as other breeds as it is usually quoted by weight of the dog/cat and then as stated above per tooth ;-)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody had baby teeth pulled when he was neutered at 6 months. I think they pulled 6 baby teeth? (I'd have to go back and look). They charged per tooth. Like $12 per tooth plus the anesthesia charge, etc. His ended up being alot because he had pre-lab bloodwork, the neuter, 6 teeth pulled, and a microchip. I think it was about $400. Obviously it would be less if you were just having teeth pulled but you will still have to pay for the anesthesia.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I meant to add that you would want the bloodwork done to make sure that he is safe for surgery it will cost extra but is well worth it. Thanks Brodysmom I cant believe I left that out.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Rubia, Tango had extractions for retained baby teeth. I pulled my file on him, and found the invoice. Here's what it said:

Dental Extractions Level 2 - $10.00
0.03 Telazol per cc $25.60 (that's the anesthesia)
Mini blood panel $69.25

Total: $104.85

I elected to have the bloodwork done beforehand, because it had been almost a year since he'd had a blood workup, and I wanted to make sure there was nothing wonky with his levels that might cause an adverse reaction to the anesthesia. I seems like I got some pain meds too, some metacam I think, but they just gave me one dose (and they weren't even sure he'd need that) and I think they just threw that in no charge.

I encourage you to get the teeth removed. It's hard enough to keep a dog's teeth healthy as it is, and when baby teeth are retained, it's that much easier for plaque and tartar to build up more between the baby tooth and permanent one, plus food can get lodged in between, which just causes decay and gum disease in and around both teeth. Then you're dealing with the extra cost of surgery for both teeth. It would be a shame to lose permanent teeth if it can be prevented.

As usual, I was far more concerned with the effects of the anesthesia on Tango, than the surgery itself, which was very quick (which meant he was under for a very short time.) Once he recovered from the anesthesia, he didn't seem to have any gum/mouth pain, and he was eating normally, though I kept him on soft food for the first 24 hours just to ensure there was no irritation to the surgery site. 

I waited too long to have the teeth removed, in that he now has a little snaggle tooth.  One of his canines was pushed out of alignment just a bit by having to adjust to the baby tooth being in its way, and though it straightened somewhat after the baby tooth was removed, in never went completely into alignment with the rest of his teeth. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky had his 4 canines removed during his neuter. He was fine, I gave him chicken the first night as a wee treat but the next day he was back on dried food.
His neuter and 4 teeth extractions was £160 I think.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

It really depends on where you live & what the vet prices are in your area - they really vary depending on your location! Maribelle had some retained baby teeth out & the proceedure was $400 which included bloodwork & IV fluids. She had no complications with it other than being swollen for a few days. Matilda had a couple out & she ended up with an infection & needed antibiotics to clear it up. She was so puffy but didn't appear to be in any pain. I think her proceedure was $220? I didn't look it up in her records but I think that's what it ran. She didn't have bloodwork done though because it had just been done when she was spayed a few months prior. (bloodwork here is an additional $80) Milo needs to have 2 retained canines out at some point. Right now we just floss & keep them as clean as possible so they are not causing an immediate problem but he will have to have them out.

We had called a vet dentist to get a quote for Maribelles before having hers done at our regular vet & they quote me at least $1200!! So we just had it done at our regular vet & saved $800 & they did a fantastic job.  Good luck to you!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds like it is not a big bother. The prices for this are all over the place. I don't have dental insurance for him, other than the retained canines--he has good oral health (touch wood ) so I didn't get a dental plan for him. Under his medical this isn't covered. I'd have to up his insurance to cover dental and he'd get a cleaning under thant and they's tack on the extractions.

I think I am looking at an extra $100 us for the additional insurance plus the extractions, and medicines..some where around $600-$700 for the 4 baby teeth.

Everything vet-wise cost more here. Okay everything just cost more here...hahaha. I should check this out a bit more.

I appreciate all of you helping me with this, the antedotes and advice...keep it coming !!

xoxo


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

rocky scotland said:


> Rocky had his 4 canines removed during his neuter. He was fine, I gave him chicken the first night as a wee treat but the next day he was back on dried food.
> His neuter and 4 teeth extractions was £160 I think.


See this price seems so reasonable..that is aound $300 us for the neuter and the tooth work. 
I really wish that I insisted on this at his neuter...little did I know..


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

rubia said:


> See this price seems so reasonable..that is aound $300 us for the neuter and the tooth work.
> I really wish that I insisted on this at his neuter...little did I know..


See they won't generally touch the baby teeth until 7 months because until then they could still come out naturally. Marley is almost 20 weeks & he still has yet to loose any baby teeth - all dogs are different I guess!  That's why they didn't do anything about Matilda or Milo's teeth when they were spayed/neutered - they were only around 6 months. I swore since that I would wait until 7 months to get any other dogs spayed or neutered so they don't have to go through the anethstesia so closely together. 

Since your in Boston - our prices should be somewhat similar...maybe? LOL I would think you'd be looking at around $300 or $350. You could of course call & get an estimate from your vet. If you tell them how many deciduous teeth there are they can generally call with with an estimate.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Heather thanks. I think I am going to kind of shop around a bit just to see what is what, since it isn't an emergency thing. At the moment $ is tight so it would be wise to check out what the cost is at other vets.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

I have one girl who had 5 teeth removed today she is 7 mths old 

She is still very groggy and wont eat her normal rc food i am hand feeding her chicken at the moment

This cost us £85 today £5 per tooth and £40 for the anestic (sp) and £20 for blood work before going under


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

ive never had dental problems with my babies?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

freedomchis said:


> I have one girl who had 5 teeth removed today she is 7 mths old
> 
> She is still very groggy and wont eat her normal rc food i am hand feeding her chicken at the moment
> 
> This cost us £85 today £5 per tooth and £40 for the anestic (sp) and £20 for blood work before going under


Nooo way!?!?! 85 pounds for 5 teeth?? Next time i am going to your vet!! My bill for Peppi's 3 teeth + blood work +Anestassia = € 300 = mad mad mad!!! Ok i only had to pay € 70 because we have insurance, but still the prices are mad in Dublin!!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

FireFox said:


> Nooo way!?!?! 85 pounds for 5 teeth?? Next time i am going to your vet!! My bill for Peppi's 3 teeth + blood work +Anestassia = € 300 = mad mad mad!!! Ok i only had to pay € 70 because we have insurance, but still the prices are mad in Dublin!!!


I agree..the prices for everything have gone mad in Dublin..it has gone to be an expensive city. Was back last year and was kind of surprised about how pricey some things have gone..I guess vet care too.

I appreciate all of this advice. In all fairness to the poor doggie..his teeth are really nice--except for there being too many of them.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Aiga Dublin is very expensive for everything when i travel up and down there i really notice how expensive everything is even food is the shops is more expensive!!!

I also have never had a problem with any pups i have breed regarding teeth!!!!

But when you are showing you need the teeth removed fast incase they make the mouth go wrong my vet said that they would of come out them selves but i wanted it done she has been entered into a few shows next month and the extra teeth would of been a fault in my eyes even though she is only in puppy!!


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

Neeci had retained baby teeth until a couple of weeks ago. She is 9 months old and I was waiting until after christmas to have them removed. She had retained 3 of her canine teeth. Strangely enough the week that I was going to call and get her in, all three fell out on their own. I was in shock as I didn't think they would come out on their own that late.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I was hoping for that like Necci...but no go. Some of his baby teeth came out late...but not these..stubborn that they are.

Thanks to all who offered up their stories of baby teeth,


----------

